# Who turned out the lights?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK

I got my streamliners all hooked up today and have been running them behind my Rock Island FA1 & FB1 7 also behind my Rio Grande F3 Diesel.

Tonite once it got dark, I flipped the switch on each car and the lights in the Observation car are all on. 

Only the tail light and emblem board are lit up. 

The rest of the car is dark.

Has anyone else had this problem?

The car is brand new and was shipped straight from USAT.

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess you read the instructions and found the problem. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I turned the car over and found the 3 way switch


----------

